# Vinyl would not stick to hoodie



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey,

So I did about 50 hoodies for christmas with Stahls fashion lite and like usual never had 1 problem pressing, perfect every time. Now today I am doing a gildan hoodie leftover from same batch as the christmas hoodies, pressing the same way with same vinyl. Only difference being is the transfer was cut a few days before christmas and has just been sitting around.

2 color so tacked the first color for 4 secs and peeled but no vinyl was staying down, hit it again for 5-6 secs same thing so hit it again for all most full time and about 75 percent stayed on but barely. I was then able to peel all the vinyl easily off the hoodie. Could the adhesive gone bad from sitting around collecting dust or from being exposed to the air for that long.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

It's all about heat, pressure, and time. You have to have all 3. We do 8 second each layer high pressure at 330 degrees. Make sure you cover with Teflon sheet each time. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Everything was the same as always. Like I said just did 50 of these hoodies 11 days ago and every one of them came out perfect without even one problem. Will cut a transfer later with the exact same roll of vinyl and use the same hoodie and see how it goes.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Was your press on long enough to reach temp?

I'll be honest with everyone here. I do tons of htv, daily, multi layered, etc. I prepress thd gament for a few seconds, I then place the transfer with good pressure at 335 degrees for 20 seconds. Then the next color/layer another 20 seconds. Never once a problem.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Prepress 6 secs, heatpress at 305 degrees, med pressure,press 4 secs peel hot, second color cover with teflon or kraft paper press 15 secs. Think I only messed up a few shirts ever doing vinyl and that was my fault so nothing changed. Going to cut another transfer in a few mins and use the same hoodie, pressure, heat and time and see how it goes.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Different Material content of a hoodie and color can effect the process of pressing.

Black will always heat up first. and require less heat.

Are the two hoodies the same material, and weight?

Then double check what the material you cut, is supposed to be used on! just to make sure.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok so everything exactly the same, cut a new transfer, same roll as the other transfer and came out perfect. I can't explain it,something must have happened to the transfer in the days it was sitting around.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Weird, was the transfer sitting out in a dustly location or something? I have a bunch of precut htv sitting in my file cabnet and they sit in there for weeks sometimes. You're right something must have happened to the transfer. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah its just been sitting on one of my work tables, was an extra , wasn't planning on even using it so its just been hanging out all through the holidays. Oh well all is good, thanks for the help anyways everbody.


----------

